# Symbolischer Link auf web.log fehlt/veraltet



## Feanwulf (18. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ichv or ein paar Tagen mal Probleme mit AWSTats hatte (ist nach Neuinstallation des Plugins behoben) und ich mir dann gedacht habe ich hau mal GEO:IP beim Auswerten mit rein (was auch wunderbar geklappt hatte). Wollte ich die Statistiken für AWSTATS neu erstellen lassen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß in manchen Hostings anscheinend der symbolische Link nicht auf den aktuellen Monat gesetzt wurde - ich habe diesen Link nun entfernt und hatte gehofft, daß ISPConfig die Links neu erstellt.

Wenn nein, dann muß ich halt per Hand nochmal alles einrichten an symbolischen Links. 

Wenn ja -> Welche Datei kann ich ausführen, um dies zu starten?


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2008)

Die Links werden von der Datei /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/logs.php erstellt. Die solltest Du aber möglichst nicht manuell aufrufen, da das die Statistiken durcheinander bringt. Sie wird automatisch jede nach von ISPConfig ausgeführt.


----------

